# Stress Echocardiogram



## suzyrene (Nov 17, 2009)

I need help. 
   my office we are preforming stress echo 93351 we own the equipment and we intprete the the test. should this be coded as follows
93351
93320 59
93325

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## banumathy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, You are correct


Banu.CPC


----------



## cweavercpc (Nov 20, 2009)

Also don't forget to bill for the drug if you are using one.. such as Dobutamine.


----------



## vsmith (Nov 25, 2009)

you need to a modifier on 36215 rt or lt . and united healthcare wants you to put modifier on 59 on 93210 and 93545 and 93453.vicki


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Dec 3, 2009)

*Stress echo*

We are a physician office and have our own equipment and read our own reports for office visits, we code 93351 and 93325, should we be using 93320 as well? This is in office. Thanks,Gail


----------

